# Switch Rod Video



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in the research stage of getting a switch rod. I've been looking on Youtube for videos, and the ones i've seen aren't very informative aside from product advertising. Any one know of any good ones I can check out?


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Tony - are you looking for videos showing somebody casting one? 

I've never used a switch rod, but I do have a bigger spey rod. Since the idea behind a switch rod is that you can use it both as a "single hander" and as a "double-hander", I imagine that what you want to find are videos that simply show the use of a double-handed rod to make the various spey casts. There should be a lot of those out there. I myself bought the "Spey to Z" video by Rio and it's pretty good. 

If you're just getting started, probably sticking with the basic spey casts would make sense - things like the single spey, double spey, switch cast, Circle cast, snake roll. Don't forget, too, that you can do these casts with a single handed rod as well.

Mind you, this isn't my area. Others will be able to offer better advice.

Gribble - you probably know of some good videos, right?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

This is a great video for really pretty casting.

It inspired me to buy one


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool video! That looks like a lot of work...not quite as eloquent as "fly fishing" but it sure does get the line out there. I like the outtakes at the end.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Love my switch rod. It is so versatile and is a casting machine. I had one for 8 years now and it's the best tool for Great Lakes Steel out there.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone know a good way to cast a switch or spey if you are standing on the shore? I mean, it's easier with water beside you, but what if I want to stand on the bank and cast straight out?


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Anyone know a good way to cast a switch or spey if you are standing on the shore? I mean, it's easier with water beside you, but what if I want to stand on the bank and cast straight out?


Depends on the set up and your situation. Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I am fishing the rocks below the dam at belleville. Basically a big pile of boulders behind me, and a very steep drop off in front that isn't safe to wade. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, I took my rod and waders out tonight to try switch casting while standing all the way in the water... jeez talk about easier! Standing with your feet above water and trying to cast sucks!

I was able to shoot a fair bit of line, and I think i cast most of my rio 7/8 switch line  I'm a happy camper and I don't regret a penny of the fortune I spent on that thing haha.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Clayton said:


> Anyone know a good way to cast a switch or spey if you are standing on the shore? I mean, it's easier with water beside you, but what if I want to stand on the bank and cast straight out?


Wont work with a snap T or a dbl spey! You need to be in the water for all water born casting!


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I am fishing the rocks below the dam at belleville. Basically a big pile of boulders behind me, and a very steep drop off in front that isn't safe to wade.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Well my friend, the beauty of a switch rod is you can overhead cast it with no problems,lol. Once the line hits the water, you'll be able to do your thang.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I got out about knee deep and did some casting and I love this thing! 

And the dnr was there doing done shocking surveys. Judging by what floated by, I can't wait to fish it for real.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

